
The Desktop Muon Detector: A project for university students - sohkamyung
https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.01196
======
sohkamyung
Write-up about the project at Symmetry Magazine [1]

\- "The $100 muon detector" [
[http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/the-100-muon-
detecto...](http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/the-100-muon-detector) ]

~~~
brudgers
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12325943](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12325943)

